# What pick(s) do you use?



## BoredomKills (Jul 26, 2012)

I use 1.14 Tortex Sharps with my 7 string and .88 Tortex sharps with my 6.

Dunlop Tortex Sharp Guitar Picks 1 Dozen | GuitarCenter

Post 'em


----------



## nickgray (Jul 26, 2012)

Jazz III XL


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Jul 26, 2012)

I love my Jazz IIIs
=)


----------



## Force (Jul 26, 2012)

Good old Jim Dunlop RIFFS 0.73


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Jul 26, 2012)

Used to play Jazz IIIs, bought Dava polygel jazz grips, never looked back. Ever. Hands down the best picks in the business for me at least, they give you so much more control. I still like to try out new picks every now and then, but I somehow always end up with more Davas!


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Jul 26, 2012)

fuck jazz picks. sorry guys but unless you're doing nothing but sweeping you're loosing clarity. http://www.guitarsla.com/wp-content/uploads/Tortex%20Sharp.jpg all the way haha.


----------



## Robrecht (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunlop Big Stubby 2.0mm, anyone?


----------



## dreamermind (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Weimat01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jazz III for me


----------



## Idaho (Jul 26, 2012)

I used to use a 3mm big stubby a long time back. Now it's the purple jim dunlops... 1.14mm I think.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been through dozens of picks, now I use and recommend midi nylon dunlops 1.14mm. 

They last forever, have great feel, control, and the best grip ever.
I love the range of unusual thickness you get.

I bought a bag of them and can't see myself playing anything else.
e-Business


----------



## SPLANCHN0PHILE (Jul 26, 2012)

I use a lot of the ones listed but sometimes will use carbon fiber Jazz III's, or Hetfield Black Fang in 1.14 or .94.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Jul 26, 2012)

I really don't like anything besides the green Dunlap ones. I don't evan know the thickness (nor do I care). They have always felt just right.


----------



## no_dice (Jul 26, 2012)

1.14mm ultex sharps


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 26, 2012)

I use the jazz III Max Grip Carbon ones, I'm set now  tried loads of other picks, but just keep on coming back to them. If only they were glow in the dark, I'd be a happy man and a lot richer


----------



## nic0us (Jul 26, 2012)

I used Dunlop Delrin 1,5mm for a long time, but I just moved to use Dunlop Tortex Standard 0,88.


----------



## potatohead (Jul 26, 2012)

Plain old yellow Dunlop Tortex .073"


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunlop Tortex III 1.0mm

Played everything from Jazz to Sharp to Stubbies and these picks take the cake!


----------



## Splinterhead (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunlop 208's. They double as chinese throwing stars. Virtually indestructible.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 26, 2012)

just enough give while still being firm, and i've loved the feel of tortex since i found them


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 26, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I used to use a 3mm big stubby a long time back.



christ that's thick as hell!


----------



## JayFraser (Jul 26, 2012)

I used the 2mm Dunlop Big Stubbies. I sometimes use the 3mm version, but I prefer the 2mm for most purposes.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 26, 2012)

Jazz III's with the grip


----------



## MistaSnowman (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunlop Max Grip 1.14's


----------



## Azure (Jul 27, 2012)

3.00mm picks. I recently bought 3.00mm clayton picks and they are surprisingly nice and I alternate between them and big stubbies.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jul 27, 2012)

When I use the 3mm big stubbies I love them for galloping, just feel so much power with them. If I could switch from that for rhythm to a jazz III max grip for leads, I'd be stoked.


----------



## texshred777 (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Big Stubby 2mm and 3mm picks.


----------



## Trypios (Jul 27, 2012)

Redbear custom picks, Dunlop Jazz III and Ibanez Paul Gilbert


----------



## edsped (Jul 27, 2012)

After going through every pick I could find and amassing a huge collection of probably around 80 different types of picks, I now find myself using the green Tortex TIIIs most of the time. Sometimes I'll go to the blues if I want something a little thicker, and if I want something a little smaller and thinner I'll grab a .73mm Clayton ultem teardrop. The .88 TIIIs just have the best combination of tone, flexibility, precision and comfort for me right now.


----------



## Cougs (Jul 27, 2012)

The jazz IIIs with grip


----------



## Djentliman (Jul 28, 2012)

Love my jazz III's... Haven't tried the carbon fiber ones yet but will soon


----------



## Brill (Jul 28, 2012)

vbshredder said:


> just enough give while still being firm, and i've loved the feel of tortex since i found them



these are my favs. I love 'em so much... i don't know how people can use thicker picks


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 28, 2012)

I love this






but I use also






I prefer Jazz III XL because I feel more natural on fast riffs and solos! I can't stand Sharps for lead parts...


----------



## nothingleft09 (Jul 28, 2012)

1.14 Ultex Sharps and depending sometimes 1.0 or .90 Ultex sharps. Love those picks.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 28, 2012)

Loxodrome said:


> these are my favs. I love 'em so much... i don't know how people can use thicker picks



I hear ya, never been a fan of super thick stuff. I bought a package of the purples to kinda force them on myself, thinking it was a technique issue. Nope, i just like the thinner picks, and the slight tone variation that you get with them.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Jul 28, 2012)

Jazz III 2.0s. A lot of people don't like them, but hey, I think they're comfortable.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 28, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Jazz III's with the grip


This. I can't use any other pick anymore. It's an extension of my self now.


----------



## Papaoneil (Jul 28, 2012)

Big fan of 1.40 sharps and also the black jazz III do it for me for that good lead work


----------



## Ricky Roro (Jul 28, 2012)

As of right now I use Jazz III 2.0s. I may try other picks too some time, but I am very content with staying with these.


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2012)

I always end up coming back to the Jazz III XL. 

My second favorite is one I made/modified. Dunlop said they have no plans of making the Jazz III XL in Ultex, so I traced one on a 1.40 Ultex sharp, which only required a little bit of filing to match the XL shape. So it has the shape of the XL with the smooth feel of the Ultex Sharp.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to try Tortex TIII 1.35! I like Jazz III XL but I'm curious hahaha I need something that gives me precision and speed!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 29, 2012)

......... Drops and Gravity Classic 3mm


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jul 30, 2012)

Max Grip Jazz III in Red or Black


----------



## spattergrind (Jul 30, 2012)

Carbon fiber Jazz III.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jul 30, 2012)

I use the green ones


----------



## CTID (Jul 30, 2012)

Tortex T3 1.0 mm all the way. Perfect for rhythm or lead parts for me.


----------



## Gryphon (Jul 30, 2012)

Dunlop Ultex Sharps 1.4 mm


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jul 30, 2012)

CTID said:


> Tortex T3 1.0 mm all the way. Perfect for rhythm or lead parts for me.



I went to the guitar shop in my town and I asked for a Tortex T3 1.00mm and ... no. No fucking T3s!!! Is a 2011 NAMM product and today is 7/30/12  Do I have to buy one from Thomann if I want to try one? This piss me off.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 30, 2012)

I switch between dunlop 2mm sharps (RHINOS!!!) and various lighter picks...
I feel like you get so much more control with thicker picks.


----------



## Jessy (Jul 30, 2012)

They're expensive, but nothing else comes close.

V-Picks Guitar Pick, Electric & Acoustic Guitar Picks

My favorite is the Small Pointed Lite, but they're all fantastic.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 30, 2012)

LolloBlaskhyrt said:


> I went to the guitar shop in my town and I asked for a Tortex T3 1.00mm and ... no. No fucking T3s!!! Is a 2011 NAMM product and today is 7/30/12  Do I have to buy one from Thomann if I want to try one? This piss me off.



Don't buy guitar picks from guitar stores  go buy them on amazon bro!! Get them in bulk for cheap! much better selection and you are pretty much guaranteed to find a store with the picks you want


----------



## Baco (Jul 30, 2012)

Sik Pik S35's, I've recently switched to these, I like these a lot! 






Other picks that I like are the Dava Control Grip Picks:


----------



## PettyThief (Jul 30, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Jazz III's with the grip



^These


----------



## lastsnare (Jul 30, 2012)

I used to play on the medium or heavy Tortex type shovel picks, and one of my teachers got me into using the smaller Jazz picks and the Stubby's that turned out to be a favorite of mine (sharper point and less pick scratching noise on the string with each note). 
The only problem with the Stubbys is that I used the smaller ones, and they are a little hard to hang onto when your fingers start to sweat. 
The Big Stubby has the thumb indentation in it, which makes it easier to hang onto, but not as small of a point if I remember. 
I took about 15 years off from playing (since high school) and recently I've just been using regular medium or heavy Dunlop picks (the purple or yellow ones, just typical run-of-the-mill stuff).


----------



## Alpenglow (Jul 30, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Dunlop Tortex III 1.0mm
> 
> Played everything from Jazz to Sharp to Stubbies and these picks take the cake!



Same here, love them. Sometimes I sharpen them on the floor or something to make them between the sharp version of this and the regular.


----------



## Holicx (Aug 1, 2012)

Jazz III w.grip all the way mate.


----------



## Rap Hat (Aug 1, 2012)

I used to use whatever, mainly random tortex mediums. Got into the whole Jazz III thing for a while, then slightly larger Jazz styles. Now I'm a convert for Gravity picks, and I really can't see myself going back. 

At first I balked at the price and the praise seemed sort of out there ("These picks sound brighter/have more attack than regular ones!"), but I wanted to try something new and gave in. They're straight up perfect for me. The Razer regular in the medium size (1.0mm?) fits my hand nicely and actually sticks without a grooved surface. I've tried large to mini/super thin to 3.0mm of the Classics and Razers and found great applications for each. They really do have a slightly "pingier" attack, to the point where regular Jazz IIIs seem almost dull to me. Even the Classics are like that, and they're not that sharp. I'm guessing it's the material used - and on that note I've been using one pick for like five or six months and it's still going strong.


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 1, 2012)

i use stone pics from stonepics.com, or jazz III's as well as banjo finger pics(metal) and the dunlop 3sides


----------



## nsimonsen (Aug 1, 2012)

After using Jazz III's for years, I made the move to Black Ice 1.10mm's late last year.
Best decision I've made in a long time, they're so good!


----------



## Ojinomoto (Aug 1, 2012)

Everyone has said all that I wanted to say about them:

Dunlop Tortex Standard Guitar Picks .73MM


----------



## donray1527 (Aug 5, 2012)

V-Picks dimension junior. The best of the best.


----------



## Mind Flayer (Aug 5, 2012)

Fender heavy.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Aug 6, 2012)

Tortex Sharps 1.5, tried most of what's been posted here (specially from Dunlop) and they win so far...willing to try the Tortex III, never tried those...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Aug 6, 2012)

MetalBuddah said:


> Don't buy guitar picks from guitar stores  go buy them on amazon bro!! Get them in bulk for cheap! much better selection and you are pretty much guaranteed to find a store with the picks you want



I think I will!!


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Aug 6, 2012)

Dunlop Tortex Jazz picks, 1.14mm. They're firm but not too thick, they sound good, and they sharpen easy.

The Sharps look cool though, I might try a few if I can find them locally.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 6, 2012)

Dunlop 1mm nylon. Just recently started to sharpen the rounded tips on them a bit and they're even better now.


----------



## BabUShka (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been using the yellow Dunlop picks for years, but recently I changed back to Dunlop Nylon MAxGrip. 

Those are amazing picks. They doesn't add these cold picking noise, and they last like for ever.. + The cleans are a bit vamer because the pick is a little bit flexible.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got a ......... Tivar Drop from Switzerland - it's my new favorite pick.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 6, 2012)

A bit brutal on the top of your axe, but I like metal picks;

Copper Guitar Picks


----------



## Christian Noir (Aug 7, 2012)

Just my tastes/opinions... 

SOME PICKS I USE REGULARLY

Dunlop Nylon Standard 1.0 Black 
-------------------------------------
*My !Flavourite! besides it's drawbacks.
PROS: IMHO, Best sounding pick for rhythm / open chords that I've tried. It's flexibility smooths out big chords in a buttery/sonically pleasing way. Has a good bounce and the right amount of snap if you need it.
CONS: Doesn't grip as well as Max Grip. A little floppy for leads and real accurate stuff. Might be a bit floppy for some using super heavy strings. Least durable out of the bunch. Below average for string scrapes compared to harder picks.





Dunlop Max-Grip&#8482; Nylon Standard 1.0MM
-------------------------------------
PROS: When you need better grip than the regular nylons, this works. A bit more durable too.
CONS: Its bane is that it doesn't sound nearly as good and isn't as smooth feeling as the regular nylons to my ears/touch anyway.





Dunlop Max-Grip&#8482; Nylon Standard 1.5MM
-------------------------------------
PROS: This is usually my backup for the standard nylons. Nice feel for rhythm and OK for solos. Plays a bit better and sounds a bit better than the 1MM version sometimes. Kind of a taste thing. Grips great. More durable than regular nylons.
CONS: A bit blunt and thick feeling sometimes... Tonal response varies.





Dunlop Ultex Jazz III
-------------------------------------
*To each their own, but I like the tone/feel of these better than the black version.
PROS: Great for fast intricate stuff and single notes. Grips great.
CONS: Kind of small for rhythm playing sometimes, but not too bad. The "tone" is good the majority of the time, but sometimes feels slightly flat and without snap, perhaps because of its blunt edge and the fact that it's small size makes the tonal variations you get from holding a pick different ways a bit limited.





Dunlop Ultex Sharp 2.0
-------------------------------------
PROS: All-around awesome pick. Fast for its thickness. Grips great. ULTRA durable, most will probably lose it before it wears out. 
CONS: A bit thick and unflexible sometimes for playing smooth open chords. Impossible to find on beige carpet.





Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.0MM and 1.14MM
-------------------------------------
I keep these around for when the 2.0 feels a bit thick or if I want a sharper attack/tone.

Dunlop Tortex® Standard 1.14mm
-------------------------------------
PROS: Great all-around average pick.
CONS: Not crazy about how it feels... Chalky, plasticky, planky, stiff for lack of a better description. Not trying to knock it because I actually do like to use it occasionally! However, it's not my personal first choice... They do agree better with me than Gator Grips though...





Dava Picks
-------------------------------------
Still trying out a bunch of em... Tried at least 6 models and only really dig the small red/black ones so far... want to try the gel version but haven't gotten around to ordering them. Metal ones are ok, but not my cup of tea. The multi-material ones are pretty cool, but sometimes the mix of materials gets a little in the way in my opinion. The transition points between the materials feel slightly awkward. 





Commentary
-------------------------------------
I find picks to play a pretty big part in influencing tone and each one is a little different enough to inspire slightly different playing. In-fact, I think they play a much bigger part in the overall equation than people realize. A change in picks could be the biggest tone shaping you can make to your sound relative to cost.

I would recommend trying as many picks as you can before settling. Actually, I wouldn't settle completely and opt for having a few different flavors lying around. Picks all play a bit differently on each guitar and different packs of strings, so take my reviews with a grain of salt, because your assessment could be totally different than mine based on 5 zillion different variables.

DESERT ISLAND PICKS (assuming there are amps, electric guitars and electricity)
-------------------------------------
1) Dunlop Nylon 1MM
2) Dunlop Max-Grip 2.0 or Dunlop Ultex Sharp 2.0
3) Dunlop Ultex Jazz III
If I could only have one single of these picks with no replacement, it's probably be the Ultex because it lasts forever.
If I only had an acoustic, I'd go for the nylons (1mm or less), although I'd probably find myself growing out my nails or using shells after a month if I only had one.

WHAT I WISH FOR FROM DUNLOP
-------------------------------------
Nylon 1mm that sounds like and is as flexible as the regular nylons, but grips like the max-grip... + 1.14, 1.5 and 2.0 versions.
Durability? Tone comes first IMHO, because you can always buy more picks.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 7, 2012)

Jim Dunlop Stubby 2mm.


----------



## JosephAOI (Aug 7, 2012)

Love these things so much. The sharp tip gives so much more attack and definition to my playing. It's effortless to play with these too. The only drawback is the lack of grip, which can be easily remedied by scoring it with a knife or something.


----------



## Chi (Aug 7, 2012)

Tortex 1mm or 0.88mm, all the time for everything.


----------



## nihilism (Aug 8, 2012)

Dunlop Pitch Black Jazz III's. Really smooth and are great for faster runs. I use Dunlop Tortex .88 (green) on my acoustic.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## MstrH (Aug 9, 2012)

Alex6534 said:


> I use the jazz III Max Grip Carbon ones, I'm set now  tried loads of other picks, but just keep on coming back to them. If only they were glow in the dark, I'd be a happy man and a lot richer



Hell yeah. Dunlop Max Grip Jazz III Stiffos or Carbons. Da best


----------



## Jessy (Aug 9, 2012)

Dunlop is an awesome company. I had to get some screws from them, for my straploks, because the hardware stores around here didn't carry the right ones. They either gave them to me dirt cheap or free (I forget which but it doesn't matter), and they gave me a bunch of free stickers and picks as a surprise. However, I ended up giving away all the picks to my friend. I used to be primarily a Dava player (I got into the Control Pick when it was new, and was all I used for years), but I've been spoiled now. The V-Picks are on a whole 'nother level than everything else I've tried. They're exorbitantly priced, but I'll gladly keep paying unless someone can tell me of a competitor to that material and shape selection. I don't mind giving Vinni's family the business though. Seems like a nice guy. It'd be cool if enough of you could be convinced about his products, so that a bigger company might buy the rights, and manufacture them for a lower cost to us. 

I don't understand how these tiny shops can be making such vastly superior products without competition (V-Picks, Q-Tuner). It's not like custom instrument production; sure, their products cost more, but the price delta is small because the products aren't that expensive unless you get many of them. It sucks, because when they stop making products, the entirety of the guitar world takes a step back a decade or two.


----------



## nshaw12 (Aug 9, 2012)

^These. Dunlop Stubby 1mm. They're tiny compared to most picks, but I have so much more control because of it. The thickness is perfect for how I play. 

Since I've started using them, normal picks feel big and unwieldy, which in turn affects my playing negatively, so if I forget a pick and I want to try a guitar, it's either fingerstyle or I'm boned.


----------



## MoldyBrownies (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm currently on Dunlop Gator Grips 1.5mm, thinking of downsizing.


----------



## 3074326 (Aug 10, 2012)

1.35 Sharps.. used to use the 1.5, but randomly started using the 1.35s lately and definitely prefer them. Wish they weren't black though, they blend in with everything I own.


----------



## groverj3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tried using the tortex Jazz IIIs for a while. They wear down too fast. Back to regular nylon Jazz IIIs. I wish they didn't have the raised logo on them though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 10, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Jazz III's with the grip


Anyone know if these are sold in-store at GC? I know you can find them online, but I hate ordering a pack of picks only to find they don't work for me. I was hoping maybe GC sold them loose.


----------



## edsped (Aug 10, 2012)

None of the Guitar Centers by me sell any loose picks.

Also I just got a few Gravity Picks in the mail yesterday (couple more to come) and I was actually pretty impressed, which says a lot considering I've got a few V-Picks that I just don't care for (Stiletto and Small Pointed Lite).


----------



## Nick6505djent (Aug 10, 2012)

Dunlop .88 tortex same as you. Love them, sped my alternate picking up a lot and much easier to play guitars with heavy strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 10, 2012)

jazz III ultex
jazz III nylon (red)
jazz III tortex (green and black)


----------



## jrstinkfish (Aug 10, 2012)

edsped said:


> None of the Guitar Centers by me sell any loose picks.


I stopped by a guitar store on the way home from work, and they had some of these loose, so no GC needed  Nice and grippy, kinda making my fingers feel a little funny, guess I have to get used to them.


----------



## TheBurningLegion (Aug 11, 2012)

*Dunlop Jazz Stubby 3.00
*


----------



## turkaloot (Aug 20, 2012)

Jazz III Ultex, they have a great snappy tone to them, plus feel great for just about any techniques  I also like the Tortex sharps, they have the same snappy sound as the ultex but wear out alot quicker I find.


----------



## mortbopet (Aug 20, 2012)

Planet waves black ice 0.50mm
feels great and isnt nowhere as bendy as you would expect from a 0.50mm thickness. has the benefits of the .88 dunlop i used to use, but is way more "agile" and has very little friction on the strings.


----------



## Kirisu7egomen4 (Aug 20, 2012)

i use just about every pick out there but mainly dunlop jazz 3's (black) tortex .88 gauge i think it is and .96 gator picks


----------



## Toxic Dover (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been using Planet Waves Black Ice picks (the light gauge .5mm) for the past few weeks and have been pleasantly surprised... They're a great feeling pick. Other than that I've also been dabbling around with Dava picks. They have a small-ish Jazz shaped red one that is great.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 22, 2012)

I went from Jazz III's to normal sized picks. Generally I use those Fender Celluloids for acoustic guitar, and whatever picks I can find that are thicker than that for the electric


----------



## zurdo (Aug 23, 2012)

Jazz III Ultex


----------



## edsped (Aug 24, 2012)

For the past few days I've been using a "custom" Blue Chip STP35 with pointed corners (normally 40 is the thinnest for that model and it has rounded corners) and a couple 1.1mm pointy Striker Standards from Gravity Picks. Great customer service from both guys btw.

I'm really loving both picks. The Gravity Picks aren't really chirpy at all which was a big thing I disliked about my buffed V-Picks, I know the thickness has a lot to do with this as well. They're very stiff with maybe only a VERY slight bit of perceptible flex while playing. Quick off the strings, nice chunk, really nice high end bite if you dig in and they get a little raspy on the high strings once they're a little worn which I really like. Very impressed with them, especially since I haven't been so impressed with V-Picks yet.

The Blue Chip is really something else. Since it's ~.89mm it's got a good bit of flex, actually about as much as a normal .88mm pick would. I kinda wish I would have gotten a 1mm instead since I thought it'd be stiffer but that's a small detail, I'll be ordering a Jazz LG40 sometime soon anyway. Super slick on the strings, doesn't really ever get caught even with how thin it is. Even though it feels like butter on the unwound strings it still has enough bite so that it's not indistinct (I attribute that to the sharp tip) and there's absolutely NO pick noise, chirpy or otherwise. The grip is unreal, it feels really good to hold and it stays put which is in really nice contrast to the Gravity Picks since acrylic can get pretty slippery for me. It doesn't have the chunk of the Gravity Picks either since it's so thin and because of the material but it's still my most used pick now.


----------



## wyldeman71 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dunlop .88 max grip nylons. Still kinda experimenting with the thickness though. I like that I can lock them in. I always had trouble before with the pick rolling out of place with fast picking.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 25, 2012)

Been using this for a bit. I love it.

Bronze Guitar Picks

They are huge thickness wise, and heavy as hell. Talk about forcing good technique.


----------



## CatawampusFalls (Aug 25, 2012)

I bought a set of metal picks from the UK from a company called Dadi. The thickest ones they offer (brass) are amazing. They don't have that notoriously bright and bitey sound brass is known for, and they're great for pinch harmonics and that sort of ilk. They also don't wear down like traditional style plectrums (dunlops, fenders, brain, etc). The only downfall to these that I've found is that the first few times you play them, some weird residue is left on your thumb and pointer finger. That wears off after a little bit, and afterwards they never fail to impress me.


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 26, 2012)

nshaw12 said:


> ^These. Dunlop Stubby 1mm. They're tiny compared to most picks, but I have so much more control because of it. The thickness is perfect for how I play.
> 
> Since I've started using them, normal picks feel big and unwieldy, which in turn affects my playing negatively, so if I forget a pick and I want to try a guitar, it's either fingerstyle or I'm boned.



I like these, but find them frustrating for pinched harmonics. But I change my mind all the time


----------



## pushpull7 (Aug 26, 2012)

I got back and fourth. The above mentions stubbies have worked well. I also like the confetti JD meds (I'm sure any JD med would be fine) I also like gator grip JD .71 mm for something with a little give. Problem with those is the end wears out really fast......so if I'm on a kick where I'm using them I go through them quickly.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 26, 2012)

Dunlop Jazz III's feel so perfect to me


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 26, 2012)

The purple dunlops and the black jazz dulops


----------



## rayisametalkid (Aug 27, 2012)

tired the JazzIII, i like to 1mm stubbies, easy to find and they stay sharp, used to use the green jim dunlops, but they became hard to find in my area, and i can get the stubbies moving faster than the bigger picks.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 28, 2012)

Jazz iii's with the carbon grip. I like having some Dunlop 0.60 around just because I know Gilbert likes them, they must be good for something


----------



## flypap3r (Sep 1, 2012)

BoredomKills said:


> I use 1.14 Tortex Sharps with my 7 string and .88 Tortex sharps with my 6.
> 
> Dunlop Tortex Sharp Guitar Picks 1 Dozen | GuitarCenter
> 
> Post 'em



I love the sick pik D55's. They are great for single line 200bpm+ passages.


----------



## KAMI (Sep 1, 2012)

Planet waves Black Ice 1.10mm!!!


----------



## SuRTiFy (Sep 2, 2012)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> I love my Jazz IIIs
> =)


.


----------



## gogolXmogol (Sep 4, 2012)

Love my Clayton Sand Shark picks 1mm thick. They stay perfectly stiff in your hands


----------



## Fry5150 (Sep 8, 2012)

Dunlop ultex sharp 1.14's


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## DXL (Sep 8, 2012)

dunlop tortex .73


----------



## sear (Sep 8, 2012)

It depends on what I'm playing. I really like Ultex picks for rhythm because of how thick and solid they are, gives great attack and clarity. However, that same thickness also tends to make things sound a little bit brittle and harsh, so for lead work I like using rounded gel-type picks, fairly thick but smaller and without that hard edge to them - gives you a lighter and more flowing sound, plus it's easier to play quickly with.

I've heard tons about Jazz IIIs lately so I might have to give them a try, but truth be told I have so many picks piling up that I have very little incentive to actually spend money on them anymore.

Not sure if anyone here has experience with Stoneworks picks, but can anyone answer if they wear down like regular picks, or if they cause your strings to wear out more quickly?


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 8, 2012)

Currently,

gator .71mm's for when I want a little bend 

dunlop confetti M's for something with more bite. 

Big diff tonally, far more attack and clarity with the M/dunlops but sometimes I just enjoy more give.

EDIT: Ok, so I posted virtually the same thing twice  Yeah, I like M's better than H's  There, I'm now current.


----------



## kunalbatra (Sep 9, 2012)

Currently i switch between these three, based on what tone i intend to get.


----------



## MJY71 (Sep 12, 2012)

Nylon Jazz III (occasionally) and Dunlop Max-Grip (0.73).


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 13, 2012)

Jazz III Max-Grips. I used to use the regular Jazz IIIs but they would constantly slip around in my grip that I had to get the max-grip ones.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 13, 2012)

I vary between Clayton 2.26mm, Clayton 1.75mm and Dunlop Tortex .88mm


----------



## Arsenal12 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Aevolve (Sep 13, 2012)

Same as most people on here-

Jazz III. I like the Max Grips.


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Sep 13, 2012)

Dunlop Tortex .88 Jazz III (currently my favorite picks of all time), sometimes Panet Waves Black Ice .80


----------



## Tommy (Sep 16, 2012)

For the most part I use Dunlop Tortex .88 mm. The green ones.

Works for me.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Dunlap Nylon jazz picks (if the red ones are the nylon ones) I sometimes use the black ones I forgot what they are made of but they feel more solid/tough


----------



## quattro19tdi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like these picks, good grip and durable. I also like the sharp tip.


----------



## AlexEdwards (Sep 18, 2012)

Dunlop max grips all the way!


----------



## jarnozz (Sep 18, 2012)

scale the summit 1.3mm pics, they feel like a charm


----------



## Athor (Sep 18, 2012)

I mostly use my trusted Black Jazz 3's for solo stuff. Totex .88mm for heavier rythms. For acoustic or blues style things i use "alice" 0.46mm.


----------



## Rich5150 (Sep 18, 2012)

Anything that's in here





Mainly been the 1.14mm tortex pitch blacks or 2mm gator grips of late


----------



## Natpairoj (Sep 23, 2012)

Dunlop Jazz III for a long time before I lost it.
Now it use Jim Dunlop Stubby 2.0mm


----------



## Arsenal12 (Sep 27, 2012)

Got some Jazz IIIs... really like them but they're so small. i might have try out the xl ones.


----------



## isispelican (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## danger5oh (Sep 29, 2012)

Dava Nylon Jazz picks.


----------



## ihunda (Sep 29, 2012)

Arsenal12 said:


> Got some Jazz IIIs... really like them but they're so small. i might have try out the xl ones.



Same here, I tried a 2mm max grip, I may never come back to regular Jazz III. Also there's a new Petrucci line coming out, that may be my next pick from the looks of it.


----------



## Webmaestro (Sep 29, 2012)

I use the 1.5 mm Tortex sharps, but I modify them slightly as shown in the pic, because they're just a tad too pointy for me out-of-the-box.

I use one of the big emory boards--like the ladies use--and round the point slightly... so it's shaped more like a jazz pick. Been doing this for years. None of the "stock" Jazz picks feel right to me.


----------



## gandalf (Sep 30, 2012)

I recently started to use the small stubby because I feel they slide really easy off the string which is really nice, especially for sweep picking


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 30, 2012)

[email protected]!cKs4LifeBro.


----------



## Charlez (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Maniacal (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Good choice.

I had a pick dilemma recently and tried about 20 different picks. Max Grip Jazz IIIs are the way to go.


----------



## malice (Sep 30, 2012)

Dunlop 1mm Max Grips for me.


----------



## DoomJazz (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in limbo about my pick choice at the moment, but I just ordered some V-Picks, so we will see if that changes or not 

Usually, a Dava Jazz pick, but I've been using sharps since I changed my picking style.


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Sep 30, 2012)

New here to SS, thought I'd join this discussion since I've been trying out different picks lately. I mainly play hard rock and metal type stuff with fast single-picked notes, I just can't do legato so fast picking is my way of compensating, having the right pick is a big part of my technique.

I've been really liking the Dava Jazz Grip (Delrin) picks, been using them the last year or two after switching from Jazz IIIs. Both give me fast articulation and don't have so much surface area to grab the strings with like regular picks (which generally end up feeling slower). I prefer the feel of the rubbery grip on the Davas so I stuck with them. Recently I tried their variety pack and found I liked the Rock Controls and regular-sized nylon Grip Tips as well. Both feel completely different but I seem to get good stability out of both. 

My only gripe with Davas is they don't seem to last for me vs. how much they cost. I do have a weird technique where I rely on the edge of my picks, and once they wear and taper off that pick is done. Fast palm-muted chugging will wear down that pick in 3-4 hours, and at $7 for 6 that's some serious crack! I don't grip the picks too tight and don't dig in either. I have a set of Jazz Grips in nylon and gel on order but I doubt they'll wear any differently.

I recently bought a bunch of Ultex Sharps in various gauges to test their feel and wear. if this works out I'll have some Ultex Jazz IIIs ordered to compare. Strange that no one locally has them in stock.


----------



## ihunda (Sep 30, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> I'm in limbo about my pick choice at the moment, but I just ordered some V-Picks, so we will see if that changes or not



I bought a sampling pack of v-picks a few months ago, those are really unique picks but I can't help think that they are very much overhyped.

Way too expensive for something that I lose every over day.

Impact on tone wasn't that noticeable and I can get buckets of Jazz III for the price of that sampling pack


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 30, 2012)

I bought the V pick pack too. What a load of shit. 

They are clear and easy to lose
The picks are not grippy at all and I was constantly dropping them
Tone was flat and weak sounding
Only good thing is they have 3 sides but that isn't an issue for me as I have worn down a Jazz III even after years of playing with it

So much hype over terrible, overpriced nonsense.


----------



## elq (Sep 30, 2012)

^  

Can't stand v-picks. They also make this really really fucking annoying chirping noise.


I'm partial to red bear picks myself - 







just  the lil' jazzer size


----------



## theleem (Sep 30, 2012)

elq said:


> ^
> 
> Can't stand v-picks. They also make this really really fucking annoying chirping noise.
> 
> ...



How are these man? I've always been curious to see if they're worth it, but that seems like a lot of cash for a pick...


----------



## edsped (Oct 1, 2012)

elq said:


> ^
> 
> Can't stand v-picks. They also make this really really fucking annoying chirping noise.
> 
> ...


It's interesting because I have a heavy Red Bear Big Jazzer that chirps like a bitch, although I do have a medium that chirps less. Personally I think Blue Chip beats Red Bear for sure, especially given Red Bear's ridiculous wait time and how incredibly fragile and temperamental they are. V-Picks are really chirpy generally, but I really like the Euro. And while they're still acrylic, I've found I like Gravity Picks way more than V-Picks.


----------



## elq (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't know how to describe them other than to say they're a _*lot*_ like tortoise shell picks I've played in the past...


----------



## Rich5150 (Oct 1, 2012)

I never got along with v-picks either. Ended up giving what I had to a couple if freinds and they love em. 

I dig red bears have 2 of them would like to get a couple if more but the wait times are insane to me, price I don't care about


----------



## darren (Oct 1, 2012)

I got some custom Jazz III-style ones made by InTune, and they're awesome. The black ones are .72, i think, and the blue ones are 1 mm.


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 1, 2012)

darren said:


> I got some custom Jazz III-style ones made by InTune, and they're awesome. The black ones are .72, i think, and the blue ones are 1 mm.



I'd definitely like to try these. This one's InTune as well?


----------



## darren (Oct 2, 2012)

No, i made that one out of 1 mm carbon fibre plate.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Oct 3, 2012)

darren said:


> No, i made that one out of 1 mm carbon fibre plate.


 
How did you craft it?

I use the standard Jazz III.
Bought a box of them when working in the music store so ill probably be playing them until I die.


----------



## darren (Oct 3, 2012)

I started with a sheet of 1 mm Dragonplate. I had a whole bunch of parts cut from an 18" x 24" sheet, and i filled up extra space with picks.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Oct 4, 2012)

darren said:


> I started with a sheet of 1 mm Dragonplate. I had a whole bunch of parts cut from an 18" x 24" sheet, and i filled up extra space with picks.


 
Was it easy and did you have to do anything to the edges to make them not tear apart your hand or strings?

This is really interesting to me and I looked on ebay and its about $3.00 for a sheet of 1mm.


----------



## darren (Oct 4, 2012)

They're pretty easy to shape using sandpaper and files. I've been experimenting with using CA glue to stabilize the edges and make them a little more abrasion-resistant after shaping.


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 4, 2012)

Idk if I like the sound of a carbon fiber pic. From my experience working with the shit it always splinters in my fingers...
I use purple tortex pics btw but have been thinking of trying these jazz III's.


----------



## klutvott (Oct 4, 2012)

After using all kinds of pointy picks for 10 years, i have now started using a gibson pure xh. I don't know what it's made of but it sounds great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm using Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.14. But I'm thinking about switching... again. 

Wanna try out the Dunlop Jazz 3 XLs. I liked the normal J3's, but they were too damn small for my big hands.


----------



## javiereu (Oct 4, 2012)

Dunlop Tortex Pitchblack Jazz 1.14





I buy them by mistake, and after a week cursing at them... now I can't play without them.


----------



## Eclipse (Oct 4, 2012)

I go back and forth. I started with Jazz III's. Now I use them and Black Ice Heavy's.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm using Dunlop Ultex Sharp 1.14. But I'm thinking about switching... again.
> 
> Wanna try out the Dunlop Jazz 3 XLs. I liked the normal J3's, but they were too damn small for my big hands.



Keep in my the Jazz III XLs don't have that smooth feeling as the regular Jazz 3's, at least the red ones. Don't know about the stiffos.

As far as picks that I use right now I use the Jazz 3 Ultex. I'm thinking about going back to the Carbon Fiber ones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm willing to take the risk. 

The Ultex Sharps are close to what I'm looking for, but they're a bit too thin. I'm either gonna go for the J3XL or the thicker Ultex Sharp.


----------



## Big Muff Pi (Oct 6, 2012)

I got a v-pick stiletto the other day, it felt a little weird and scratchy as it was unbuffed, but I think that with some more playing, the strings will smooth out the edges. Other than that it played great, really accurate, great for sweeps. Sucks that I misplaced mine yesterday and I still can't find it cause it's so hard to see, i guess that's the downside to translucent picks


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 6, 2012)

Dunlop Jazz III all the way!


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 6, 2012)

Right now for me it's these:






and these:






I also like the yellow Ultex jazzIII and I can't wait to get some of the new Petrucci jazz sig. picks to try.

I keep trying new picks, but I always seem to go back to tortex jazzIII's.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Oct 6, 2012)

I use the Tortex picks as well.


----------



## Dunloper (Oct 6, 2012)

Check out Dava picks. I saw a few people recommend them on here and the picks do not disappoint.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm willing to take the risk.
> 
> The Ultex Sharps are close to what I'm looking for, but they're a bit too thin. I'm either gonna go for the J3XL or the thicker Ultex Sharp.



I say go for it.  They aren't bad picks, they just don't have the same feel as the regular Jazz III's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 7, 2012)

Well after hearing about the Petrucci Jazz 3's, they seem to look like a really good deal. I might try a pack of the Ultex J3's, J3XL's, and the Petrucci J3's just to see what I like.


----------



## Curt (Oct 8, 2012)

javiereu said:


> Dunlop Tortex Pitchblack Jazz 1.14
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 same here, atm. Only have them because the closest GC did't have my beloved J3 XL's.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Oct 19, 2012)

Brain 1.14 or Fender Tortoiseshell Heavy celluloid.


----------



## Valnob (Oct 20, 2012)

Dunlop .60 to .72 mm

Almost all great players shred with thick pick but from my point of view, I can only pick fast with thin picks (soft).


----------



## bulletproof_funk (Oct 21, 2012)

The Dava Jazz Grip Nylon and Gels I ordered came in a few weeks back. I'm definitely liking the Nylons. It's noticeably softer than the Delrin or Gel (stiffest) and it took me a bit to get used to them. I'm glad I did because they're wearing much slower than I expected. I'm still on my first nylon after a few weeks with no noticeable beveling/wear, normally I'd have gone through 2 or 3 of the Delrins by now. I might not have noticed any wear because the plastic is such a bright yellow that I can't see, but I hadn't felt any differences either, also could be the softer material. 

The other picks I've been trying over the last few weeks as well is the Dunlop Ultex Sharps in various gauges. I also like them, it's one of few regular sized picks that I can use as effectively as the smaller jazz picks. They don't seem to wear much if any better than other picks. I'm so moody with my picks though that I wouldn't hesitate at keeping a bunch around. 

I'm definitely interested in the new Petrucci Jazz, they're becoming more available almost every week now. 




bulletproof_funk said:


> New here to SS, thought I'd join this discussion since I've been trying out different picks lately. I mainly play hard rock and metal type stuff with fast single-picked notes, I just can't do legato so fast picking is my way of compensating, having the right pick is a big part of my technique.
> 
> I've been really liking the Dava Jazz Grip (Delrin) picks, been using them the last year or two after switching from Jazz IIIs. Both give me fast articulation and don't have so much surface area to grab the strings with like regular picks (which generally end up feeling slower). I prefer the feel of the rubbery grip on the Davas so I stuck with them. Recently I tried their variety pack and found I liked the Rock Controls and regular-sized nylon Grip Tips as well. Both feel completely different but I seem to get good stability out of both.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeoj67 (Oct 21, 2012)

bulletproof_funk said:


> The Dava Jazz Grip Nylon and Gels I ordered came in a few weeks back. I'm definitely liking the Nylons. It's noticeably softer than the Delrin or Gel (stiffest) and it took me a bit to get used to them. I'm glad I did because they're wearing much slower than I expected. I'm still on my first nylon after a few weeks with no noticeable beveling/wear, normally I'd have gone through 2 or 3 of the Delrins by now. I might not have noticed any wear because the plastic is such a bright yellow that I can't see, but I hadn't felt any differences either, also could be the softer material.
> 
> The other picks I've been trying over the last few weeks as well is the Dunlop Ultex Sharps in various gauges. I also like them, it's one of few regular sized picks that I can use as effectively as the smaller jazz picks. They don't seem to wear much if any better than other picks. I'm so moody with my picks though that I wouldn't hesitate at keeping a bunch around.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in the new Petrucci Jazz, they're becoming more available almost every week now.



Has anyone noticed any increased accuracy in picking with the davas ? I def do . I use the regular size davas with the rubber grip and different tip material and it has helped me a lot . I used the Jazz size pics but , I am getting away from jazz size and liking a regular size dava now . Big 2mm stubbys are second choice though . Hey whatever works , right ?

Z


----------



## benatat (Oct 23, 2012)

I use the yellow tortex ones, i forgot their thickness lol, or new york pro picks.


----------



## TristanTTN (Oct 23, 2012)

Dunlop Ultex Jazz III. Can't play without them anymore.


----------



## MastrXploder (Oct 23, 2012)

Just got my John Petrucci signatures and they're awesome!


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly, what ever I find.

Tortex jazz, tortex, and Gibson Heavy picks are what I have right now


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 23, 2012)

Dunlop Ultex 90s. They have the large gripping surface that I liked about the tortex sharps, with the tip and durability of the jazz III. Perfect.


----------



## Glimpsed-AM (Oct 24, 2012)

The green Dunlop Jazz Tortex picks, and the purple jazz tortex ones.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 24, 2012)

Dunlop slightly darker grey nylons.

Could probably make things clearer with a more sturdy pick, but hogwash to all that. The Drone Army cares not for your thick pick!


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 24, 2012)

1mm dunlop purple tortex bass picks.

normal picks just fall out of my hands so easily man...


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 24, 2012)

These!






and some intune6p 1mm scale the summit signature pics


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 24, 2012)

Tortex Blue.
Have always used them and they work perfect for me.
I like Jazz III but I just can not get used to them for metal.


----------



## Tonjolly (Oct 24, 2012)

Dunlop Ultex Sharp 0.73.
Nice pointy rhinoy stuff.


----------



## rg401 (Oct 24, 2012)

Im using Black Ice Medium 0.80, very nice picks.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like I have finally found my ultimate pick, the dunlop stubby 1mm. Ideal for everything. I have used jazz iiis for a long time but only able to use them well for riffing. The stubby on the other hand is ideal for funk, jazz, lead, riffing. Everything basically. 

I have spent a lot of money on picks over the years, looks like I have at last found the right pick for me. Only took 11 years!


----------



## Ikiharmaa (Oct 25, 2012)

I've been trying out all the regular jazz (red) and black, tortex jazz (wasn't aware this was only .50) and ultex jazz today. I even tried recording some riffs with all of them to further inspect their sonic qualities ;D

so yea, looks like I'll be using the ultex for now, regular black as a backup. The tiny bit clarity the ultex brings is nice with a seven, though I miss the crunchyness/mid thump. I still don't quite feel the ultex the way I feel the regular jazz, but I guess I just gotta play more to catch on.

Stubbies aren't for me.. The thickest is good for noodling those mellow jazzy leads and softer stuff where you want lots of nuances in general, but I can't find much use for them when playing with high gain.


----------



## craigny (Oct 25, 2012)

Jazz lll Max Grip.


----------



## Ami (Oct 25, 2012)

Jazz III's but when I have the dolla, some nice Red Bears are worth it, if you can hold on to a pick that pricey.


----------



## Underworld (Oct 25, 2012)

Gravity picks Razor standard 1.5mm - simple the best for me, for everything from accoustic strumming, to soloing and metal riffing.


----------



## MrPowers (Oct 25, 2012)

I pretty much play anything but my preferences are the Dunlop Tortex .73mm (yellow) and the Dunlop Nylon 1.0mm (black ones). This thread has really got me thinking and wanting to try some new ones though.


----------



## vstealth (Oct 26, 2012)

Although I have gotten so used to the jazz III max grip, I picked up a few of these as I was at the shops today buying a stand. The feel similar to the jazz III but thinner and I found I was more consistently hitting pinch harmonics with them then I could do with a jazz III, also felt a bit better to use when strumming. Still have to decide which I like best.


----------



## dizzy (Oct 26, 2012)

Pickboy carbon nylon 0.88mm plectrums for me. Similar to the Dunlop Jazz IIIs but I find them a lot more grippy which means I drop them less often.

Used the yellow Tortex picks for years but I swear my skin corroded them or something. Got through loads of them until my better half found an old Pickboy one in with a load of her sheet music and suggested I give it a try. Used them ever since.


----------



## CM_X5 (Oct 27, 2012)

Been using either the Dunlop Stubby 3.0mm a lot lately. 

Next time I have enough I'll be looking into ......... picks. Anyone have or tried one of these?


----------



## tank (Oct 27, 2012)

jazz III ultex 2.0


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 29, 2012)

Now playing .50mm Tortex III





I like the extra give from the picks and they have really cleaned up my playing and technique


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 29, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Jazz III's with the grip



i changed to these recently and like them. Regular picks feel like im playing with a boat oar now


----------



## Webmaestro (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried the Petrucci Jazz III's recently and, while they are very nice picks, they're too small for me. Most Jazz-style picks are too small, despite being shaped perfectly.

Just ordered some Jazz III XL's, so hopefully those will give me a little more to hang onto.


----------



## Olin (Oct 30, 2012)

First post, hi. 
I was using Gravity picks for a while, 3mm thick, but I couldn't afford £5 per pick so went back to Dunlop heavy 1.5s with grip. Nice and thick, cheap, last a good amount of time and very tactile.


----------



## Rypac (Oct 30, 2012)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> i changed to these recently and like them. Regular picks feel like im playing with a boat oar now



So true. Since using Jazz III's for the last 6 months or so, I wonder how I ever played with the purple Dunlop Tortex picks for all those years.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 31, 2012)

Rypac said:


> So true. Since using Jazz III's for the last 6 months or so, I wonder how I ever played with the purple Dunlop Tortex picks for all those years.



Yup, exactly. I liken it to playing with one of those triangle bass picks. Even playing bass with a tortex regular size feels huge now. Still can't imagine using the little jazz picks for bass though.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Oct 31, 2012)

So I'm back to using TIII's again. Tried them a year ago and kept going through them like buzz-saws, but I was holding my pick almost perpendicular to the strings. Now, I feel like these picks combine everything we all know and love about tortex, but with the added speed and precision of the Jazz III tip. Hopefully I can use these for a long time to come.


----------



## E9977 (Nov 1, 2012)

I've settled on Dunlop's "Max Grip" Jazz III. It's fairly beefy, so they last quite a while. They're also stubby enough that it forces me not to dig in too much. And, the textured grip on it keeps it from sliding around on me.


----------



## Drowner (Nov 1, 2012)

Tortex .88, first time i ever picked up a guitar i was handed one, nothing else has ever felt right to use.


----------



## sear (Nov 2, 2012)

Got some Jazz IIIs today. Grabbed a few of both red and black, here are my thoughts:

Holy shit, first of all, the Jazz III shape is amazing. I have slightly smaller hands and I got used to the smaller pick right away. No other pick feels as much like an extension of my hand. It's like a direct connection to my instrument, instead of going *through* the proxy of the plectrum.

Already I feel my technique has improved. Amazing dynamics with these picks, effortless to play, I just glide along the strings. My playing is definitely cleaner and I don't need to move my hand nearly as much to play the same stuff, which is a huge boon for speed. Curiously, the way I hold the neck has also changed, my hand is straighter and my thumb seems to sit more in the middle rather than up on top. I'm not sure why that is. I tried to go back to a standard pick and it just felt massive and clunky in my hand afterwards.

Between the black and red... I prefer the red. They don't have as much attack and aren't as stiff, but the warmth and the smooth texture of the reds just makes them so nice to play on. The blacks would be better for rhythm playing and maybe for studio work where even the tiniest details matter, but honestly I would take the feel of the red ones any day, they're just far more pleasant to use.

I also feel the red ones are a little more versatile. I also noticed the black one I used started to wear down after not even 10 minutes of playing, whereas the red one has only the tiniest amount of "fuzz" after 2 hours. I doubt the black ones would last very long.

I've heard good things about the Ultex ones but I'm not sure. I was using an Ultex pick previously and it was extremely stiff, but the plasticy, harsh attack bugged me - in fact, I've had to completely change the EQ on my amp to compensate for the difference. I don't know if I'd like a Jazz III that sounds that way.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 3, 2012)

I've been using Ibanez Sandgrips 1mm for a lifetime.
I also often use several gauges of Tortex picks, and I recently checked out the Jazz III, regular and XL version. I didn't like that much the XL but I fell in love with the regular black one.

Thinking about grabbing some Jazz III Maxgrips to try out...


----------



## Webmaestro (Nov 4, 2012)

So, I recently just discovered the Jazz III XL's. Where have these been all my life!? Aside from being just a TAD too thin, they're otherwise perfect.

After years of hand-shaping Tortex Sharps into a more Jazzy shape, and test-driving numerous Jazz-style picks, which were always too small (including the new Petrucci variety), I've finally found my soulmate.






Seems silly, but I can't tell you what a relief it is to have finally found a "stock" pick that works for me.


----------



## MrFoster (Nov 13, 2012)

+1 to everyone using a Jazz III
Sadly too small for my hands for extended comfort, used to use Dunlop Tri Stubbies (3 mm) but I've taken some shine to the Dunlop Tortex Triangles, can't remember the name but the give on it is just right for me at the moment
http://www.stringsdirect.co.uk/images/0000/2552/2552.jpg


----------



## baryton (Feb 9, 2013)

As everyone I used to play with red Jazz III 

Recently I bought an handmade one by Patrick .........
http://.................bigcartel.com/product/1-acrylic-dark-drop

It's very impressive!! It change my sound as hell, everything is more "clearer", fast and it give more power to my "pick attack"

It need to pratice a little, but after few hours my Jazz III seems to be flat....

Edit: Patrick HUFS-CHMID and his product seems to be blocked on this site... BRAVO!
URL: http://hufs-chmi-dguitars.bigcartel.com/product/1-acrylic-dark-drop without the "-"


----------



## KITSCH (Feb 9, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 9, 2013)

V-picks picks : Screamer

I'm gonna try some if their other shapes soon. They are the best picks I've ever used.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 10, 2013)

Dunlop Manufacturing :: Guitar Picks :: :: Tortex® Pitch Black Jazz III

But I use the thickest ones: 1.14mm, best picks I have tried yet honestly


----------



## stevexc (Feb 10, 2013)

After buying a handful of every Jazz-style pick from two different guitar stores, and having used everything Tortex from .5 to 2mm as well as Matchpiks, TECHPICKS, Stubbies, and the Jellifish; I'm torn between the Ultex Jazz IIIs and the John Petrucci Jazz IIIs. The red JIIIs get way too slippery for me, although I like the size better than the JPJIIIs. And the Ultex would be better if the tip was a little more tapered, but I love the material.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2013)

Started using Jazz 3 XL Stiffos... 

Love them so much.


----------



## Glosni (Feb 10, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> Thinking about grabbing some Jazz III Maxgrips to try out...



Do it. I love them.

I started out with Dunlop Jazz IIIs, the red ones, and tried some other picks but the Jazz IIIs just feel totally natural to me. I don't care much for XL Jazz IIIs, but the Maxgrips offer that crucial amount of grip that I need. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## acrcmb (Feb 10, 2013)

Dunlop Tortex 1mm, the big triangle one's I find them much easier to hold and manoeuvre the smaller shape just kept slipping and eventually flying out of my hand never to be seen again.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 10, 2013)

On the jazzy max-grips (I use the CF);
When you first try them it's a little awkward to reposition them if they get turned, but after an hour or two you become almost gripless with your fingers and then haven't a problem in the world keeping them perfectly positioned.


also, Have they max-gripped the XL models yet?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> also, Have they max-gripped the XL models yet?



Nope. 

But if they did, it would be awesome.

And if they were available as Stiffos, it would be double awesome.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 10, 2013)

jazz III's and jazz III XL's


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 10, 2013)

1.0mm and 1.14mm Dunlop Tortex Triangle.


----------



## Overtone (Feb 10, 2013)

Mostly the 1.14 XJJs on the left and the yellow (0.73mm) Grippx

From time to time for acoustic I'll use rosewood picks, Ultex, or nylon or a .60mm


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 10, 2013)

Tortex green, blue, and purple picks are perfect for me. I'm not picky.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 10, 2013)

Jazz III max grips.

Anybody try the new John Petrucci Jazz IIIs yet.


----------



## teamSKDM (Feb 10, 2013)

Black jazz III is my favorite.


----------



## pestilentdecay (Feb 10, 2013)

Right now I am using Dunlop 1.5mm Gator Grips and the 2.0mm Big Stubby.
 
I want to try out thicker picks though, like the 2.0mm gator grip and the 3.0mm Big Stubby...also those V-Picks and Gravity Picks.


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to use the purple tortex jazzes but recently switched to the black ultex jazz 2.0 mm.


----------



## redstone (Feb 10, 2013)

Fender 551. Discontinued since music shops never offered it so nobody could realize they were the best JZ pics.


----------



## stevexc (Feb 10, 2013)

I have, I like 'em. The JP logo is textured enough to be grippy, and they feel pretty close to a Jazz III to me.



Ralyks said:


> Jazz III max grips.
> 
> Anybody try the new John Petrucci Jazz IIIs yet.


----------



## lopatron (Feb 10, 2013)

Green Tortex III's .88
For a long time


----------

